

Privilege Separated Key Handling added to OpenBSD daemons - darbelo
http://undeadly.org/cgi?action=article&sid=20140430155940

======
SEJeff
It would be amazing to see common web servers such as Apache and Nginx adopt a
similar mitigation against a future Heartbleed-esque attack

